

News aggregators - kimfuh

Do you still check individual news sites on top of news aggregators? 
For general news, is CNN.com the most reputable? And for those who follow the news consistently, does twitter opinion matter? 
Thanks.
======
wazoox
I sometimes check some tech news sites like wired.com or arstechnica.com, out
of bore. I usually use HN and reddit as meta-aggregator; I recently started
using RSS again (liferea).

------
privacy
I access BBC regularly for general news.

